# Tucson Reptile and Amphibian show



## AZDR_A (Mar 20, 2004)

The Tucson Reptile and Amphibian show is September 27th and 28th! It will be held at a new location this year, with a lot more parking and space inside for vendors and attendee's! 

AZDR will have a large selection of dart frogs, set up vivariums, feeder insects, tropical plants, books, etc. I will also be doing a talk at 2:30 on the 27th, Dart Frogs 101. 

For more information visit the website, http://www.tucsonreptileshow.com/ 

Hope to see you there!

Amanda


----------



## Kentanner11 (Sep 30, 2007)

Im sooo excited! Last year was my first year and I can not wait!!!! Do you know if there is a way to "RSVP" for lectures ( I really want to see yours!) or is it just first come first serve? 

Thanks!


----------



## Ridge (Jun 7, 2004)

There is usually a good amount of space at the lectures, and there should be even more with the new layout. Amanda also likes it if you ask very complex challenging questions :shock: to test her knowledge, so come prepared...right Amanda?!? :roll:


----------



## AZDR_A (Mar 20, 2004)

Very funny Dave, lol! 

There is no need to RSVP as said by Dave, there will be plenty of room in the lecture area. 

Thanks


----------



## AZDR_A (Mar 20, 2004)

Just wanted to post a reminder, the show is this WEEKEND! It will be 34,000 sq. ft. of Reptiles and Amphibians. Stop by and say hello!

Thanks
Amanda


----------



## Kentanner11 (Sep 30, 2007)

WOOT! 

It would be great if the show layout included where the vendors are going to be- there are only numbers... I guess I will have to wander around- lol! ;-P


----------

